# RV LIFESTYLE CRUSHED



## Kski (Oct 24, 2016)

A Chevy 454 has abruptly and very smokely ended my much anticipated lifestyle change- I'm actually using this forum to vett big time- couldn't be something small and simple like a transmission--NO IT HAD TO BE THE HEART OF THE BEAST--THE ENGINE!)"
When we bought the 97 bounder I looked at all things relating to it and caught something about the Chevy engine really likes to explode head gaskets like popcorn kernels but I crossed my fingers and went on. I got bit bigtime like $18 grand big time!!! Anyone else get burned like I did and share my misery??


----------



## C Nash (Oct 24, 2016)

It happens Kski.  Sorry to hear it happened to you.  What was the failure?  Lot of things can happen in an engine.  Never heard of many head gasket on the 454 problem.  have you had a mechanic ck it?  The 454 was prone to use some oil.  Did it sling a rod?   Transmissions are not "simple" things.  They can be very expensive.  Are you saying 18K to repair the engine?  If so look for another shop.  How long have you owned it?  Did you keep it serviced?  How many miles on the Bounder?  Would like more information so hope you keep us posted.  Where are you located?


----------



## Kski (Oct 24, 2016)

C Nash said:


> It happens Kski.  Sorry to hear it happened to you.  What was the failure?  Lot of things can happen in an engine.  Never heard of many head gasket on the 454 problem.  have you had a mechanic ck it?  The 454 was prone to use some oil.  Did it sling a rod?   Transmissions are not "simple" things.  They can be very expensive.  Are you saying 18K to repair the engine?  If so look for another shop.  How long have you owned it?  Did you keep it serviced?  How many miles on the Bounder?  Would like more information so hope you keep us posted.  Where are you located?


Hi it's a 97 with 45000- it did have an issue using oil and the oil pressure needle didn't work.  It's sitting in a truck repair facility in Illinois. It threw a rod


----------



## Kski (Oct 24, 2016)

Check the estimate


----------



## C Nash (Oct 25, 2016)

Is the 18K estimate for repair? A few things I would question like the distributor, injectors.  18K sounds mighty high to me.


----------

